# Ftp connectivity issue.



## kidmissle (Oct 1, 2006)

I have started my ftp server. The ip address is 192.168.1.47. I type ftp://192.168.1.47 into my browser window. Then hit enter to connect. I see a pop up in the lower right corner that says anoynomus connected. Then after about 1 min i get a 425 unable to connect error. I look at the log and here's what it says.

Oct 18 22:53:46 6 Incoming connection request on interface 192.168.1.47
Oct 18 22:53:46 6 Connection request accepted from 192.168.1.47
Oct 18 22:53:46 6 USER anonymous
Oct 18 22:53:46 6 331 User anonymous, password please 
Oct 18 22:53:46 6 PASS ***********
Oct 18 22:53:46 6 230 Password Ok, User logged in 
Oct 18 22:53:46 6 Anonymous user "anonymous" logged in with password "[email protected]"
Oct 18 22:53:46 6 SYST 
Oct 18 22:53:46 6 215 UNIX Type: L8 
Oct 18 22:53:46 6 PWD 
Oct 18 22:53:46 6 257 "/" is the current directory 
Oct 18 22:53:46 6 TYPE I
Oct 18 22:53:46 6 200 Type Binary 
Oct 18 22:53:46 6 PASV 
Oct 18 22:53:46 6 227 Entering Passive Mode (65,102,74,180,4,14) 
Oct 18 22:53:46 6 SIZE /
Oct 18 22:53:46 6 213 0 
Oct 18 22:53:46 6 MDTM /
Oct 18 22:53:46 6 213 19790101000000 
Oct 18 22:53:46 6 RETR /
Oct 18 22:53:46 6 500 User does not have download permission 
Oct 18 22:53:46 6 PASV 
Oct 18 22:53:46 6 227 Entering Passive Mode (65,102,74,180,4,15) 
Oct 18 22:53:46 6 CWD /
Oct 18 22:53:46 6 250 Change directory ok 
Oct 18 22:53:46 6 LIST 
Oct 18 22:55:18 6 Timeout while waiting for connection
Oct 18 22:55:18 6 Unable to accept passive connection
Oct 18 22:55:18 6 425 Unable to open the data connection 
Oct 18 22:55:21 6 The connection was closed by the remote socket
Oct 18 22:55:21 6 Connection terminated.

I am using cerberus ftp server through a dynamic ip account with Qwest. I am also running no-ip dns resolution software, but this problem was happening before I installed that. Any thoughts on the subject?


----------



## kidmissle (Oct 1, 2006)

*so basically what is happening is.*

so basically what is happening is the ftp client will connect but will not list the index.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

> 500 User does not have download permission


It appears it might be a permissions issue. Instead of logging in as an anonymous user, try logging in as a registered user.


----------

